# Exotics licence?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Just suppose NSW npws or DEC (the skippy people)decided to bring in a licencing system to "regulate" the keeping of foreign reptiles.Would people that keep exotics fall in line and sign up.Been thinking about that lately,alot would but some wouldnt it would really require some serious thinking before implementation. :? :?


----------



## instar (Mar 3, 2005)

c'mon fess up oldfella, ya cant keep a retic in the cupboard forever ya know.  
Really i think alot of people would get the license if it was done with an amnesty and they didnt have to lose the exotics they had.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

:lol: instar,but mate ime trying yo be serious,the green iguanas are annoying the crap out of me at night.Think the problem is they cant sleep properly because the ceiling just heats up like an oven in the day.No dam insulation under the tiles up there, had to move all the breeder broad heads and my yellow eyelashed vipers to terrafurma.


----------



## instar (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL Oldfella, if ya manage a license for exotics, let me know who to bribe! *Wink*


----------



## Hickson (Mar 4, 2005)

oldfella said:


> Just suppose NSW npws or DEC (the skippy people)decided to bring in a licencing system to "regulate" the keeping of foreign reptiles.



It has nothing to do with NSW NPWS or DEC or CALM or any other state authority. The ban on exotics is a federal ban, under the auspices of the DEH (formerly EA). It applies to all Australian States and Territories.



Hix


----------



## Moclobe (Mar 4, 2005)

Given that in victoria less than 50% of licenced people bothered to do last years return I doubt that you would get many of the exotic holdres to come forward to licence their stock


----------



## JeffHardy (Mar 4, 2005)

You are dreaming oldfella. 

You must be aware that there was an unanymous Australia-wide government (feds, states and territories) agreement last year to not authorise the private possession of exotics in Australia. There was subsequently an amnesty for people to divest themselves of their illegally acquired and held exotics. 

The door is firmly closed. You have two chances and "Buckley's" is one of them.

Hix - you are right. NSW has no legal ability to go it alone anyway.

Jeff


----------



## peterescue (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone can keep exotics legally. There are several ways. Move overseas, become a zoo or keep mammals, birds and fish.
Easy


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 4, 2005)

Such a shame! The Ostrich approach.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, that puts an end to any exotics debates. We have heard it from the horses mouth, no offence intended Jeff, so there will not be any exotics licence coming in distant future.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Wasnt dreaming jeff,just drinking heavily.Thanks for your informed comments Hix about it being federal mate.It will be interesting to see what happens down the track,like i never would have thought red eared sliders would be a problem in east QLD.Didnt know anyone would have them there,oh well i will be good in future and stick me head under the sand.Like who really cares anyway,stuff it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 4, 2005)

peterescue said:


> Anyone can keep exotics legally. There are several ways. Move overseas, become a zoo or keep mammals, birds and fish.
> Easy



lol Yeah! Heaven forbid any of those exotic mammals getting into contact with our native wildlife!! :lol: I mean who's ever dreamt that there would ever be such a thing as a feral cat????? Perish the thought! Not to mention that mammal owners are far more responsible than people who own those "slimy" reptiles! :lol: And their control over their animals is so governed you literally can't "swing a cat!"

Bloody ridiculous red-tape! It's all it is! Nothing more, nothing less! Get someone other than these old sheltered foggies regulating these things! (Sorry Afro :lol: ) It's the year 2005 not 1905!

Just think! *A responsible owner is a mammal owner!!* Where's the bloody logic in that??? I should have been a pollie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

:lol: Moosey,the polics to it has order,mammals like dogs and cats etc there up the top matey,then you have fish and birds whose owners often hold significant influence in society and are looked on as must have accessory in western society like there companion mammals. OK then you have reptiles which most people cant identify with.It is difficult for government to dictate terms for eg to bird keepers there just such influencial people.Jeff once told me he tryed to address a meeting of bird keepers at maitland( i think that was the place) about changes to there licencing system .He said there quite different to the herp people,there well dressed and obviously dont take change well. :lol: :lol: On the other hand when he addresses the hawks herp meetings we are scruffy :lol: but listen to him without giving him a hard time.Reckon weve just been worn down bit by bit by bit mortein me please and end the horror. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 4, 2005)

The DEH may not have control in regards to the legislation of exotics within Queensland but be rest assurred they can prosecute persons that have exotics in their posession. I have in fact been charged by the single offense which was from memory some thing like: Using exotic fauna. I think back then it carried a potential penalty of 2 years in prison, one hundred thousand dollars fine, or both. Luckily for me the charge was eventually dropped. Any body who is wondering what this was about, I can sincerely promise you that I did not ever have possesion of any exotics but because of their belief that I had control of somebody elses exotics illegally imported I was charged any way. The moral of the story I suppose is that if you want to have any thing to do with exotics unlawfully then it is best that you know what laws you may be breaking and the potential out come of your actions if you are caught.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 4, 2005)

Another point worth mentioning is that a deemed criminal offense can often attract charges from several different departments because of breaches from multiple acts.


----------



## OuZo (Mar 4, 2005)

i don't know the order of what things happened when but is it possible that they stopped us/prevented us keeping exotics because they saw what effect the mammals had (destructive feral cats etc) and wanted to get in before there was a problem with the reptiles? like before we lost any native species to the exotics? or am i dreaming lol


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 4, 2005)

:lol: No they saw what havoc 101 Cane toads caused! Then they thought: Hey! They're slimy - much like how a snake would feel - and they almost look like they got scales. Ban em!!!! Anyone care for an American Pit Bull?? Or a fluffy Persian perhaps??


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Look at the birds here,like go into a big specialist shop and there is species that had to have come in recent its astounding.The fish and dogs and cats an lamas BEAT ME!! HELL YEH!! BEAT ME GOOD MASU !! ISE WILL BE A GOOD OLE BOY!! :twisted:


----------



## Retic (Mar 4, 2005)

Moosenoose, you have it exactly right, they saw what damage cats were doing and decided to ban exotic reptiles !!! So seeing the damage that cats cause they obviously banned the private ownership of cats, oh they didn't ban them, oh you mean I can still buy cats ?? But they kill millions of native animals every year, surely they are going to be banned in the near future or at least controlled in some way ? Licensing, cats are going to be licensed ? No. Registered, they are going to be registered ? No. Alright they are going to stop ads like 'Kittens, free to good home' ? No.
I give up, there is NO legitimate reason to ban responsible keepers from having exotic reptiles and I am afraid that anyone who seriously thinks there is must be kidding themselves.


----------

